
The Dark Corners of Your UI - joeyespo
http://blog.capwatkins.com/dark-corners
======
GabrielF00
Here are some other places to look for UI bugs that people likely aren't
paying attention to:

\- Look at your help pages. Chances are nobody has been keeping them up to
date and they're a mess.

\- Look at the international versions of your product. German is usually a
good candidate since the long words can introduce wrapping issues.

------
nscheffey
Can someone explain why this password reset interface is "heartbreakingly
terrible"?

~~~
cwbrandsma
Text boxes are not aligned and should be. Extra text way to the right when it
should be closer to the point of interest.

The page isn't unusable, just awkward in layout. It looks like a page an
engineer thru together in 10 minutes early in the dev cycle thinking, "we'll
clean this up later"

------
vxNsr
This is a terrific point and goes hand in hand with all the recent criticism
of twitter's new-user-onboarding experience.

I myself signed up for a twitter account years ago but never could figure out
how to use it until recently, really after I read all the posts about
twitter's failures and understood what I _should_ be doing.

